# New Parnis Today



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

New Parnis today, only ordered it on the 28th December and it's arrived already. :thumbsup: 

Just slipped it on for a minute to take picture on wrist.

Parnis 43mm, Small Second, Power Reserve, Automatic PA767 (Sea-Gull 2542)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks a good one to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheers :thumbsup:

It's all Laughing gravy's fault though, with their "15% off on ebay" thread. Wasn't intending to buy just now, but with discount it was down to £47 and free postage, so went for it.

Glad I did, has a more quality feel about it than the other Chinese watches I have, and you don't hear the rotor spinning like some of the others. :laugh:


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Graham60 said:


> Cheers :thumbsup:
> 
> It's all Laughing gravy's fault though, with their "15% off on ebay" thread. Wasn't intending to buy just now, but with discount it was down to £47 and free postage, so went for it.
> 
> Glad I did, has a more quality feel about it than the other Chinese watches I have, and you don't hear the rotor spinning like some of the others. :laugh:


 What a great looking piece for the money... :thumbsup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a beaut. Loving the blued steel.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of automatics, but THAT is bloomin' lovely :thumbs_up:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Davey P said:


> *I'm not a fan of automatics*, but THAT is bloomin' lovely :thumbs_up:


 Cheers. 

I noticed that quite quickly after joining here and your determination to adhere to that stance despite attempts by others to change your preference for quartz. :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Graham60 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I noticed that quite quickly after joining here and your determination to adhere to that stance despite attempts by others to change your preference for quartz. :laugh:


 Well spotted mate. God knows I've tried to like 'em, but as soon as those pesky automatics runs out of juice and need winding up, I lose interest, ha ha!


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

On odd occasions (very rare :laugh: ) i get that feeling too, especially with those autos that have small crowns with little grip, by the time you've managed to wind them your finger tips have had enough :sign_wtf: , and are beginning to question your devotion for automatics. :laugh:

Although I do like my quartz watches as well, have quite a few.


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've had the same watch for over 5 years now and while I don;t wear it much any more - whenever I give it a bit of a shake or a wind it springs into life.. Rotor is a bit noisy but then that's part of the charm for me. Probably the best bang for buck watch I own


----------



## M1llster (Dec 28, 2018)

Liking the look of this :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

julian2002 said:


> I've had the same watch for over 5 years now and while I don;t wear it much any more - whenever I give it a bit of a shake or a wind it springs into life.. Rotor is a bit noisy but then that's part of the charm for me. Probably the best bang for buck watch I own


 Good to know yours is still working after 5 years, makes me think I've gotten a better bargain than i had already thought. :thumbsup: I must have struck lucky with the rotor though, mines is definitely a lot quieter than the other Chinese watches I have, maybe they've tweaked things since you purchased yours.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous colour combo!!!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Had that one in blue, very nice, have it to a co-worker after a couple weeks, but it was a great watch!


----------



## Jumbuck (Oct 21, 2016)

That is a very nice watch. I have recently bought my first Parnis, an Omega inspired model with the miyota movement. I paid slightly more and bought from the factory. It is a really nice watch!!!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Very nice looking watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Well spotted mate. God knows I've tried to like 'em, but as soon as those pesky automatics runs out of juice and need winding up, I lose interest, ha ha!


 Well, at least if they stop on you when the shops are closed due to holidays or the time of day/night you only have to give your wrist a gentle flick to get them going again :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

another extension to the parnis

range?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I had this one in blue dial with silver subdials. Have it to a co-worker who dropped it out of his gym locker. Funny enough the mineral Crystal held up just fine, while the rotor of the movement snapped in two. I'll be doing some work to replace the rotor soon.


----------

